# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Καφές και κρίση πανικού??!!

## manos32

Καλημέρα σας παιδια!!
Τον τελευταίο καιρό με κανα ζαναξ και καλή παρέα είχα ηρεμήσει απ τα αγχη..Ομως σήμερα έπαθα τρελλή κρισάρα και ειμαι γεμάτος απορίες με κάτι αφου σας αναφέρω το περιστατικό..
Πάω με 2 φίλους για καφέ,αφού ειχα βγάλει το σκύλο βολτα,ειχα περπατήσει λιγάκι,κι όλα μια χαρά..
Φτάνω σε γνωστη αλυσιδα καταστημάτων που με περίμεναν οι φίλοι και παραγγέλνω 2ΠΛΟ ΚΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΝΟ ΝΤΕΚΑΦΕΙΝΕ...Δίνοντας εμφαση στο ντεκαφεινε γιατι 2 χρόνια την εχω κοψει..Δεν ξερω αν μου προκαλεί πανικο αλλά ενταση μου εχει φέρει..
Ο μαλάκας μου φέρνει την πρωτη φορα ΦΡΕΝΤΟ ΚΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΝΟ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΓΛΥΚΟ και του λέω -σου ζητησα 2πλο καπουτσινο ντεκαφεινε σκέτο και θα βάλω εγω ζάχαρη..Μου φέρνει ο μαλάκας 2πλο καπουτσίνο ο οποιος μου φάνηκε καπως βαρυς αλλά μ επιβεβαιωσε οτι ειναι ντεκαφ..
Παιδια....Μετα απο κανα μισάωρο αρχίζει ενα γλυκό μουδιασμα στο στήθος,μια ελαφρά δυσπνοια,και να νιωθω καπως την καρδιά μου..
Κατάλαβα οτι το φιλαράκι μου μου χτυπάει την πόρτα..Επιτόπου λέω στους φιλους οτι πρεπει να φυγω,και μολις βγαίνω εξω με πιάνει τρελλή ταχυκαρδία και μερικές εκτακτες συστολές. εφτασα με ταξί σπίτι οπου και μετά απο αρκετή ωρα ηρέμησα..Εγω που φτιάχνω ντεκαφεινέ ποτέ δε μ εχει ενοχλήσει,και ημουν πολύ καλά οταν ημουν εκεί..
Μπορει ενας 2πλος καπουτσινο σε κάποιον που δεν πινει κανονικο καφέ να φερει κρίσει πανικου?

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα φιλε μου,Προσωπικα δεν πινω καθολου καφε δεν μου αρεσει η γευση κ τον βρισκω ανθυγειινο νομιζω ειναι πολυ βαρυς για τον οργανισμο κ η καφεινη παραμενει στον οργανισμο αρκετα μην επιτρεποντας σου να ηρεμησεις,Ετσι κ εισαι επιρρεπης στην κριση πανικου πιθανον συνεβαλλε στο να παθεις δεν γνωριζω ομως εαν ειναι η κυρια αιτια αυτο,Προτεινω να μην πινεις καφε η τσαι προτιμησε χαλαρωτικα ροφηματα οπως τιλιο χαμομηλι κ τα λοιπα κ απευθυνσου κ στον γιατρο σου να παρεις απαντηση

----------


## valia.valia

Καλημέρα Μάνο το παθαίνω και εγώ αυτό ορισμένες φορές που πίνω καφέ.. και εγω ντεκαφεϊνέ πίνω αλλά κάποιες φορές με πειράζει .. Πρέπει αν όχι να κόψεις τον καφέ αλλά να τον ελαττώσεις. Σε πειράζει η καφεΐνη όπως και εμένα..

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σε ολους.Εγω πινω ενα διπλο ελληνικο το πρωι και οχι αλλον καφε κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας.Μπορω να πω οτι μου δημιουργει καποια ψιλοενταση και ανεβαινουν οι παλμοι.Καπνιζω μονο δυο τσιγαρα την ημερα(μονο το πρωι με τον καφε).Να μου πεις γιατι δεν τον σταματαω...?Δυστυχως μου αρεσει ο καφες,ειδικα ο ελληνικος και λεω ρε γαμ...το,αλλοι πινουν πολλους και πιο δυνατους ολη την ημερα και δεν εχουν θεμα....ειναι στον ογρανισμο....

----------


## Alterego

Χαίρεται. Θεωρώ πως έπαθες ότι έπαθες όχι απο τον καφέ αλλά απο την ανησυχία σου μήπως δεν είναι ντεκαφείνε. Ρύθμισες τον εγκέαφλο σου να γνωρίζει πως ο ντεκαφεινέ δεν ενοχλεί, όμως εκεί ένιωσες πως δεν σου έβαλαν ντεκαφεινέ. Στο λέω γιατί και εγώ έτσι ξεκίνησα και έκοψα τελικά τον καφέ. Δεν είναι τόσο ο καφές όσο η ιδέα. Καλό θα έκανες να τον κόψεις εντελώς. Δίνει απίστευτη ελευθεριά. Εγώ πια πίνω 4 ποτήρια τσάι βοτάνων καθαρά την ημέρα.

----------


## white

Πάντως και ο ντεκαφεινέ έχει κάποια καφείνη.Και το τσαι έχει καφείνη και πολλά άλλα που ούτε καν το σκεφτόμαστε.Εγώ πίνω μόνο χαμομήλι πια.

----------


## Alterego

Ναι και το τσάι έχει γιαυτό είναι καλύτερα τα βότανα, φρέσκα. Το χαμομήλι είναι εξαιρετικό για χαλάρωση.

----------


## P73

απο τοτε που επαθα την πρωτη κριση αρχισα να κοβω τους καφεδες, το κακο ειναι οτι μου αρεσει ο καφες! πινω ντεκαφ αλλα και παλι καποιες φορες νιωθω καπως.Σημερα πχ ξυπνησα σχετικα οκ, κατεβαινω για ενα καφε με αδειο στομαχι βεβαια, πινω τον ντεκαφ και ηδη αρχιζα να νιωθω αυτο το περιεργο αισθημα ατονιας, παιρνω ενα xanax 0,25mg τιποτα, σε 30 λεπτα ημουν χειροτερα νομιζω! Τελικα τωρα που γραφω καπως ηρεμησα.Ηταν τυχαιο γεγονος? ηταν η μικρη αυτη εστω ποσοτητα καφεινης που με ταραξε? ηταν οτι ετσι κι αλλιως παλι το μυαλο μου ηταν στο οτι δεν νιωθω καλα? πολλα ερωτηματικα!

----------


## Alterego

Και πάλι πιστεύω πως δεν ειναι ο καφές συγκεκριμένα που το δημιουργεί. Γιατί πολλές φορές βλέπω ανθρώπους να πίνουν και 3-4 και να μην νιώθουν κάτι. Είναι η ίδεα του νομίζω, επείδη νομίζεις πως ίσως δημιουργεί κάτι να γίνεται. Ο οργανισμός όμως ειναι αδύναμος γιαυτό ίσως και να επηρεάζεται με το παραμικρό. Πιστεψέ με είδα πολύ διαφορά κόβοντας τον καφέ, ειδικά στο θέμα ενέργειας το πρωί. Ήμουν άνθρωπος που αν δεν έπινε καφέ το πρωί τρελλανόταν, κι όμως... Επίσης κάνει καλό να καταγράφεις τα συμπτώματα και τι νιώθεις.

----------


## white

Ο καφές επηρέαζει διαφορετικά τον κάθε άνθρωπο.Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πίνουν τέσσερις καφέδες και δεν νοιώθουν τίποτα,πίνουν ένα τσαι και κάνουν να κοιμηθούν δύο μέρες.Ξέρω άνθρωπο που πίνει 5 τσίπουρα χωρίς πρόβλημα και μόλις πιει μια μπύρα χάνει την μπάλα.Αυτό είναι που λέμε προσωπική ιατρική.Κοιτάς πως και πόσο επιδρά σε εσένα μια ουσία.

----------


## 66psy

μπορει οντως να σε δουλεψε.. 

αλλα..... δεν φταει ο καφες.. ζητημα να φταει ενα 20%... φταει οτι σου μπηκε στο μυαλο οτι ηταν βαρυς.. αν δεν συνεβαινε αυτο δεν νομιζω να σε πιανε τιποτα.. 

και γω εχω κρισαρες αλλα πινω κανονικα διπλο καπουτσινο ουτε καν ντεκαφεινε και δεν παθαινω τιποτα! 
οι σκεψεις ειναι .. οχι η καφεινη.. (ενταξει οκ αν πιεις 10 καφεδες ισως να φταιει, αλλα αυτο που λες δεν ειναι και τρελη ποσοτητα)...

χαλαρωσε... οι κρισεις ετσι ειναι... ερχονται και φευγουν.. αφου εμαθες να μην τις φοβασαι δεν ειναι προβλημα!!

----------


## take a break

Φταιει η δεν φταίει ο καφες; δημιουργει κρίση πανικού από μόνος του ή όχι; εγω νομιζω πως απο μόνος του δεν δημιουργεί, απλα την κάνει πιο έντονη αν εχεις ήδη. Τωρα τελευταία με πειράζει και μένα ο καφες αλλα επειδη το αγχος μου εντάθηκε

----------


## akis1

ισα ισα ο καφές μπορεί να μειώσει το άγχος επειδή αυξάνει την ενέργεια και την συγκέντρωση...! δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι με 2-3 καφέδες την ημερα θα έχεις άγχος...! πίνω 8 espresso την ημερα δεν έχω κανένα απόλυτος θέμα...

----------


## novia35

Εγώ κάποτε ακριβώς πριν ξεκινήσω με τους πανικούς, τότε που ήμουν πλήρως ανυποψιάστη, την εποχή που έδινα για πανελλήνιες έπινα κάτι καφέδες διπλού νες στούκας και δεν πάθαινα τίποτα. Τώρα με πειράζει η καφεϊνη όπου τη συναντώ.

----------


## Macgyver

Eγω που εχω κτθλψη , ο καφες μου κανει καλο , το ξερεις οτι ο καφες εκκρινει σεροτονινη ? ναι , οντως ...........μου μειωνει το αγχος ο καφες , καναδυο Εληνικους πινω , αποφευγω τους καπουτσινο /εσοπρεσσο , διοτι ο Ελληνικος , εχει 80mg καφεινη , οι αλλοι 150 mg .....................οχι οτι θα με πειραξει ,αλλα δεν θελω να υπερβαλλω στον καφε , αν και μεχρι 400mg καφεινη ειναι ασφαλης δοση .........ωρα καποιος με ΓΑΔ η κατι σχετικο , καλο ειναι ναποφευγει καφεδες ........αν και η κτθλψη μου , εχει καποιο συνοδευτικο αγχος .....

----------


## MariaD85

> Χαίρεται. Θεωρώ πως έπαθες ότι έπαθες όχι απο τον καφέ αλλά απο την ανησυχία σου μήπως δεν είναι ντεκαφείνε. Ρύθμισες τον εγκέαφλο σου να γνωρίζει πως ο ντεκαφεινέ δεν ενοχλεί, όμως εκεί ένιωσες πως δεν σου έβαλαν ντεκαφεινέ. Στο λέω γιατί και εγώ έτσι ξεκίνησα και έκοψα τελικά τον καφέ. Δεν είναι τόσο ο καφές όσο η ιδέα. Καλό θα έκανες να τον κόψεις εντελώς. Δίνει απίστευτη ελευθεριά. Εγώ πια πίνω 4 ποτήρια τσάι βοτάνων καθαρά την ημέρα.


Συμφωνω σε αυτο

----------


## Delmem210118a

λοιπον εκανα ομοιοπαθητικη 5 χρονια και ειχα κοψει τον καφε, περυσι ξαναρχισα λογω ταξιδιων και απαιτητικου προγραμματος και το αποτελεσμα ηταν κλινικο αγχος και καταθλιψη. οσοι υποφερετε απο αγχος μακρυα. σημειοτεον επινα μονο ντεκαφεινε και πολλες κοκακολες

----------


## Vairas

> λοιπον εκανα ομοιοπαθητικη 5 χρονια και ειχα κοψει τον καφε, περυσι ξαναρχισα λογω ταξιδιων και απαιτητικου προγραμματος και το αποτελεσμα ηταν κλινικο αγχος και καταθλιψη. οσοι υποφερετε απο αγχος μακρυα. σημειοτεον επινα μονο ντεκαφεινε και πολλες κοκακολες



Δηλαδή προτείνεις κόψιμο και τον ντεκαφεινε;

----------


## Delmem210118a

ναι. ο καφες ειναι αλλο ενα εθιστικο ναρκωτικο κατα τηνγνωμη μου

----------


## Vairas

> ναι. ο καφες ειναι αλλο ενα εθιστικο ναρκωτικο κατα τηνγνωμη μου




Πιθανον εχεις δικαιο...σημερα δεν ηπια καφε καθολου και ενιωσα καλυτερα...

----------


## ge0rge

Δεν είναι κακό πράγμα ο καφές αλλά θέλει και αυτός μέτρο ρε παιδιά. Αν πίνεις 3 φρεντο την ημέρα είναι λογικό να ταραχτει το νευρικό σύστημα, είναι λογικό να ανέβουν οι παλμοί και να αρχίσουν η έκτακτες πράγματα που είναι αρκετά ώστε να πυροδοτηθει μια κρίση πανικού. Εγώ έπινα 3 φρεντο την ημέρα μέχρι πριν από κάνα χρόνο. Τους έκοψα και πίνω χειμώνα καλοκαίρι έναν ελληνικό. 

Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Vairas

> Δεν είναι κακό πράγμα ο καφές αλλά θέλει και αυτός μέτρο ρε παιδιά. Αν πίνεις 3 φρεντο την ημέρα είναι λογικό να ταραχτει το νευρικό σύστημα, είναι λογικό να ανέβουν οι παλμοί και να αρχίσουν η έκτακτες πράγματα που είναι αρκετά ώστε να πυροδοτηθει μια κρίση πανικού. Εγώ έπινα 3 φρεντο την ημέρα μέχρι πριν από κάνα χρόνο. Τους έκοψα και πίνω χειμώνα καλοκαίρι έναν ελληνικό. 
> 
> Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App



Γεια σου Γιωργο...Γιωργος και εγω...
εγω επινα πριν λιγες ημερες 2 φρεντο ντεκαφεινε ομως...
αρχισαν τα προβληματα ομως...
τι λες καλυτερα Ελληνικο ;;;

----------


## ge0rge

> Γεια σου Γιωργο...Γιωργος και εγω...
> εγω επινα πριν λιγες ημερες 2 φρεντο ντεκαφεινε ομως...
> αρχισαν τα προβληματα ομως...
> τι λες καλυτερα Ελληνικο ;;;


Γειά σου συνονόματε. Με τον ελληνικό είδα διαφορά σε βάθος χρόνου. Εννοείται πως τον φτιάχνω ελαφρύ.
Να σου θυμίσω βέβαια ότι ποσότητες καφεΐνης δεν λαμβάνουμε μόνο από τον καφέ αλλά και από αναψυκτικά τύπου κόλα καθώς επίσης και από ροφήματα όπως είναι το τσάι.
Αυτά Γιώργο μου. 

Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Vairas

> Γειά σου συνονόματε. Με τον ελληνικό είδα διαφορά σε βάθος χρόνου. Εννοείται πως τον φτιάχνω ελαφρύ.
> Να σου θυμίσω βέβαια ότι ποσότητες καφεΐνης δεν λαμβάνουμε μόνο από τον καφέ αλλά και από αναψυκτικά τύπου κόλα καθώς επίσης και από ροφήματα όπως είναι το τσάι.
> Αυτά Γιώργο μου. 
> 
> Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Οποτε να δοκιμασω Ελληνικο και βλπεπουμε...
Σε ευχαριστω Γιωργο !

----------


## ge0rge

> Οποτε να δοκιμασω Ελληνικο και βλπεπουμε...
> Σε ευχαριστω Γιωργο !


Κάτι τελευταίο φίλε μου. Και εσύ και εγώ και όλοι εδώ μέσα ξέρουμε ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο καφές. Ο καφές απλά επιβαρύνει την ήδη υπάρχουσα κατάσταση που ξεκινά από το μυαλό μας. Δεν κόβεις μόνο τον καφέ ώστε να επέλθει διαφορά. Θέλει πολλές μικρές αλλά σημαντικές αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητα μας ώστε να γίνουμε "καλα" και οι περισσότερες πρέπει να γίνουν στο μυαλό μας και στον τρόπο που βλέπουμε τα πράγματα.
Με εκτίμηση. 


Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Vairas

> Κάτι τελευταίο φίλε μου. Και εσύ και εγώ και όλοι εδώ μέσα ξέρουμε ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο καφές. Ο καφές απλά επιβαρύνει την ήδη υπάρχουσα κατάσταση που ξεκινά από το μυαλό μας. Δεν κόβεις μόνο τον καφέ ώστε να επέλθει διαφορά. Θέλει πολλές μικρές αλλά σημαντικές αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητα μας ώστε να γίνουμε "καλα" και οι περισσότερες πρέπει να γίνουν στο μυαλό μας και στον τρόπο που βλέπουμε τα πράγματα.
> Με εκτίμηση. 
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Σωστα....απο καπου πρεπει να ξεκινησουμε ομως...το μυαλο τα κανει ολα....δυστηχως με ενα " κλικ" αλλαζουν ολα!

----------


## gina_psicho

Καλημέρα,
φίλε μου εγώ πίνω πολλούς καφέδες κάθε μέρα και βαρύ καφέδες, από όλα, νες, καπουτσίνο, και ελληνικό πλέον και φυσικά όχι ντεκαφεινε. 
Είναι το δικό μου ναρκωτικό μαζί με το τσιγάρο τα οποία αρνούμαι να κόψω και μαζί με μια χούφτα ψυχοφάρμακα.
Φυσικά ανεβαίνει η πίεση, παλμοί ταχυκαρδίες κλπ. αλλά κρίσεις δεν έχω φτάσει να κάνω λόγω των καφέδων. 
Βέβαια όχι ότι εγώ αυτό που κάνω είναι σωστό και το συνιστώ, *αλλά πιστεύω πλέον ότι όλα εξαρτώνται από εμάς και το μυαλό μας και ότι αν δεν μάθουμε να μας ελέγχουμε και να μας διαχειριζόμαστε κανένας δεν θα μας κάνει καλά ούτε γιατρός ούτε φάρμακο*._ Βέβαια πολύ ωραία τα λέω, αλλά στην πράξη .... παλεύω 10 χρόνια τουλάχιστον_. Μπορείτε να ξεκαρδιστείτε που λέω και βλακείες σας δίνω δίκιο
Πολύ πιθανόν το άγχος σου αν ο καφές είναι ντεκαφ να σε οδήγησε στην κρίση... Αυτό το μπιμπ το άγχος....

----------


## Vairas

> Καλημέρα,
> φίλε μου εγώ πίνω πολλούς καφέδες κάθε μέρα και βαρύ καφέδες, από όλα, νες, καπουτσίνο, και ελληνικό πλέον και φυσικά όχι ντεκαφεινε. 
> Είναι το δικό μου ναρκωτικό μαζί με το τσιγάρο τα οποία αρνούμαι να κόψω και μαζί με μια χούφτα ψυχοφάρμακα.
> Φυσικά ανεβαίνει η πίεση, παλμοί ταχυκαρδίες κλπ. αλλά κρίσεις δεν έχω φτάσει να κάνω λόγω των καφέδων. 
> Βέβαια όχι ότι εγώ αυτό που κάνω είναι σωστό και το συνιστώ, *αλλά πιστεύω πλέον ότι όλα εξαρτώνται από εμάς και το μυαλό μας και ότι αν δεν μάθουμε να μας ελέγχουμε και να μας διαχειριζόμαστε κανένας δεν θα μας κάνει καλά ούτε γιατρός ούτε φάρμακο*._ Βέβαια πολύ ωραία τα λέω, αλλά στην πράξη .... παλεύω 10 χρόνια τουλάχιστον_. Μπορείτε να ξεκαρδιστείτε που λέω και βλακείες σας δίνω δίκιο
> Πολύ πιθανόν το άγχος σου αν ο καφές είναι ντεκαφ να σε οδήγησε στην κρίση... Αυτό το μπιμπ το άγχος....


καλησπερα!

κατσε γιατι χαθηκα λιγο...πινεις καφε και δεν παθαινεις ; Δηλαδη σαν να λεμε κανεις ομοιωπαθητικη ;

----------


## ge0rge

> καλησπερα!
> 
> κατσε γιατι χαθηκα λιγο...πινεις καφε και δεν παθαινεις ; Δηλαδη σαν να λεμε κανεις ομοιωπαθητικη ;


Αυτό το οποίο λέμε εδώ (συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω πάλι) είναι το ότι η κρίση πανικού θα ξεσπάσει όπως και αν έχει. Όμως για να ξεσπάσει η κρίση χρειάζεται ένα "φοβικο αντικείμενο", για εσένα το αντικείμενο αυτό είναι ο καφές. Αν τον κόψεις τελείως δεν σημαίνει ότι θα σταματήσουν η κρίσεις απλά θα αλλάξει το φοβικο αντικείμενο. Εννοείται ότι ο καφές επηρεάζει αλλά όπως και όλον τον κόσμο, δηλαδή, αυξάνει τους παλμούς και κάνει και καμιά έκτακτη. Για άτομα όμως με διαταραχές σαν την δική μας αυτό είναι υπέρ αρκετό ώστε να πυροδοτηθει μια κρίση αφού αυτά τα δύο συμπτώματα το μυαλό μας θα τα εκλάβει ως απειλή... 

Εστάλη από HUAWEI VNS-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## gina_psicho

Κρίσεις έχω αλλά τύπου "Ε" όχι λόγω των καφέδων. 
Το καφέ τον πίνω και πάω για ύπνο.
Απλώς σημειώνω, ότι, "παν μέτρον άριστον" σίγουρα δεν είναι υγιεινό που πίνω τόσους καφέδες γιατί επηρεάζει την καρδιά μου και την πίεση μου όχι τις κρίσεις μου.

----------


## Vaggelis7

Καλησπέρα σας, φίλε μου δεν είναι ο καφές η "άμεση" αιτία που έπαθες οτι έπαθες αλλα το γενικευμένο άγχος σου. Είσαι αγχώδης και επιρεπής στις κρίσεις όπως εγώ. Όταν έδινα πανελλήνιες πριν 2 χρόνια αντιμετώπισα τα πρώτα συμπτώματα αγχους μου...δύσπνοια και βάρος στο στήθος. Όταν μετά απο κάποιο διάστημα πέθανε ο θείος μου 40 χρονών απο έμφραγμα, ήταν τόσο δυνατό το σοκ οταν το άκουσα. Που τα συμπτώματα άγχους μου χειροτέρεψαν και προστέθηκαν και άλλα, τσιμπίματα στο στήθος και πίσω στην πλάτη(στην μεριά της καρδιάς), έντονες ταχυκαρδίες, μουδιάσματα στο αριστερό χέρι. Εγώ τότε δεν ήξερα οτι το άγχος μπορεί να προκαλέσει τέτοια συμπτώματα και το πρώτο πράγμα που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό ήταν το έμφραγμα, φυσικά τα συμπτώματα όλο και χειροτέρευαν. Να μην το πολυλογώ πήγα μια μέρα στα επείγοντα στο Ιπποκράτειο με έλεγξαν και δεν μου βρήκαν κάτι. Με συμβούλεψαν όμως για ένα διάστημα μέχρι να τελειώσω τις πανελλήνιες να κόψω τους καφέδες, μου ξεκαθάρισαν οτι δεν ηταν οι καφέδες ο λόγος που πάθαινα ότι πάθαινα(έπινα 2 φορες της εβδομάδα καφέ, καπουτσινο γλυκο με καραμελα) άλλα ο καφές επιδεινώνει τα διάφορα αγχοτικά συμπώματα όπως τις ταχυκαρδίες και την πίεση. Δεν χρειάζεται να τους κόψεις, απλά να τους ελλατώσεις και να μην πανικοβάλεσαι κάθε φορά που πίνεις καφέ χαχαχα! Το γενικευμένο σου άγχος ειναι αυτό που πρέπει να "κόψεις" ....

----------


## Magdalinx

Vairas
και εγώ θεωρώ πιθανότερο να προκλήθηκε η κρίση από την ιδέα και μόνο παρά από την ίδια την ουσία..
Πέρα από τις περιπτώσεις που κάτι μπορεί να σε πειράζει οργανικά εγώ πιστεύω πως οι κρίσεις πανικού δεν πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται με φόβο.. Δεν μπορείς να περιορίζεις τη ζωή σου σε έναν ενδεχομενο φόβο.. Αν είναι να την πάθεις θα την πάθεις αλλά όπως και να έχει εν τέλει θα περάσει και σε λίγη ώρα θα επανέλθεις..

----------


## georgef1

Εμένα μετά από κάθε κρίση πανικού ακολουθούσε κανάς μήνας κατάθλιψη. Μετά με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά εξαφανίστηκε ο πανικός όμως εξαφανίστηκαν και πολλά άλλα θετικά μαζί...

----------

